# Please help with new Hashi diagnosis



## Jaymhk (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi there, I'd really appreciate some help. I saw a doctor a few weeks about some persistent symptoms, she did a blood test, and when I received the results (via email) she diagnosed me with Autoimmune Thyroiditus (she said it's most likely Hashimoto's). Now, I recently moved to Thailand - this is not my family doctor, and upon trying to get a hold of her for next steps and to explain the results, I haven't been able to get a hold of her. I've done research, and there is a very good endocrinologist in my city, but I'd just like to better understand my labs before my appointment. In case it's relevant, I'm a 31 year old female with no other health problems (I am a newbie here, so please excuse my lack of knowledge).

Here is what the results said:

TSH: 2.910 uIU/mL (reference range: 0.27-4.2)

T3: 3.86 pg/mL (reference range: 2.0-4.40)

T4: 1.44 ng/dL (reference range: 0.93-1.70)

Thyroglobulin Antibody: 12.54 H IU/ml (reference range: 0.00-4.11)

Microsomal Ab: 500.54 H IU/mL (0.00-5.61)

I've been tested for thyroid problems many times. I have a large goiter that you can physically see, and doctors immediately suspect it's the cause - but my tests have always come back negative. So at 31, having spent years trying to figure out my symptoms, I'm both relieved/nervous about getting to the bottom of this. I've already cut out gluten and feel a bit better, but many symptoms still persist (tingling in limbs, extreme fatigue, brain fog, etc.), so I really want to try some medication.

I appreciate any help or advice you guys can offer 

Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Yes, it definitely looks like you have something autoimmune going on with those Microsomal Ab results.



> TSH: 2.910 uIU/mL (reference range: 0.27-4.2)
> 
> T3: 3.86 pg/mL (reference range: 2.0-4.40)
> 
> ...


Did the T4 and T3 lab's have the words "free" ? The Free T-4 and Free T-3 reflect free and unbound thyroid hormone circulating in your blood at time of draw - and are the best indicator of your thyroid function. Goal is to fall somewhere between 1/2 - 3/4 of range. Your labs actually look pretty good - do you currently take any medication or supplements?

With an elevated Thyroglobulin antibody - you should have an ultrasound of your thyroid. Have you ever had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## Jaymhk (Feb 26, 2017)

Lovlkn, thank you so much for taking the time to respond!

Yes, the results for T3 and T4 did contain the word "free". I've had ultrasounds done to check my enlarged neck/lymph area, as it really is quite noticeable, but not for at least 12 years now (all ultrasounds came back fine). But I think I will ask for a new one, because I've really had trouble swallowing + breathing, and feel a "tightness" in that area.

As for supplements - I take nothing, but my other labs came back ok (except iron was a tiny bit low). I only take daily anti-histamine for allergies. No other health problems 

Can you please advise - what can I expect from my visit to the endocrinologist? Or better question, what should I make sure is done so that all my bases are covered? Being in a third world country, I'm concerned about level of care, so if she misses something I'd like to know more or less what to ask for.

Thank you again for your help! I'm so glad I found this forum to alleviate some of my nerves


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would see if you can get copies of your ultrasound reports. It doesn't really make any sense that you have a visible goiter, but your ultrasounds come back as normal or fine.

Your labs DO look pretty good. I don't know if being on thyroid meds would help you right now. You might want to get TSI tested as well.


----------

